# Women: How many of you like a man to go down on you?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I like it very, very much.:laughing:
> 
> Not judging, but I'm really confused as to how a woman might not like it.


Yeah I know, that's what I'm saying. Unless some guy does something stupid as fuck like biting your clit. What a dumb ass guy that would be.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> I love it. If he won't do it then its a deal breaker for me. I won't give if I don't get in return.


Damn, she took the words out of my mouth.

I also like going down on girls. The sensation of them quivering on my face is mind blowing.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I've met a lot of girls that have said that they like to give oral sex but not receive it. Do you girls like a guy to perform oral sex on you? If not, why not? Do you feel that men don't know how to perform it correctly? What's up?


I had a roommate who said she didn't like it cause if made her feel weird. She also couldn't handle it. I guess it felt too good. Idk she was weird.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention... 

If his eyelashes aren't soaked, then he's clearly not doing it right. Boys forget that they can use their whole face. Don't underestimate your nose.


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

It doesn't matter if it's done to me or not. As long as the foreplay is always present. :wink:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Seriously ladies, this has all been very enlightening and helpful. Now all I need is a practice buddy. :dry:


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I like to give and recieve oral sex. 

For me there should be an equal give and take in sexual matters.

More give sometimes, more take other times.... you know. 

If it doesn't happen for me, sometimes, its fine,but I would wonder if my partner didn't want to give or recieve at least some of the time. 

Also, I have kind of sort of an off subject question,it's probably for another post,but I have to ask.

I heard a rumor about african american men and I was wondering if this was true. 

Are African American men bothered by giving oral sex to women? 

I've heard from another source that this was common.
It's not something I've experienced myself, so I was curious.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it is completley true. As a white man who listens to rap i feel qualified to answer that. 
The thing is, they just have different morals and inhibitions since they are born. But you can fix that with a quick lombotomy or two.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

joyrjw said:


> I heard a rumor about african american men and I was wondering if this was true.
> 
> Are African American men bothered by giving oral sex to women?
> 
> ...


I remember being told that a long time ago, but I'm sure it's a myth, especially for my generation. I think the reason this got to be such a big rumor is because maybe black men wouldn't admit to giving oral even if they did because it would've meant being made fun of, like eating out a girl wasn't exactly something that got you respect.

Our sexual attitudes have changed a lot over the years.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

@OctoberSkye 

Thank you, that makes alot of sense. :happy:


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

> Yes it is completley true. As a white man who listens to rap i feel qualified to answer that.
> The thing is, they just have different morals and inhibitions since they are born. But you can fix that with a quick lombotomy or two.



You're funny:laughing: A labotomy might do it.:laughing:

Thank you.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I personally love it. And will not give it. Yes, I'm selfish. Deal with it.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

90% giver
10% receiver 

If she doesn't want to receive we won't be in a relationship. I actually start telling girls when I first meet them : if you don't like me going down on you we can't be together, they usually look at me with a amassed face and start laughing. Few women know how to handle a man that can go down on them properly and by handle I mean really loving it and directing you and manifesting as they really like it. Or is just me having really bad luck finding those women, I'm inclined to think so ...

Why so many women are so uptight about it, I literally loved my exgf's pussies more then they did, which is not a bad thing :blushed: but still *I think going down to a woman is the most supreme act of sexual devotion* of course if she loves it as well..


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh yesss... yessss.... aaaahhhhhh......


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn woman you have big(and horny) spiders in Indonesia. In Indonesia spider smacks YOU!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> I've met a lot of girls that have said that they like to give oral sex but not receive it. Do you girls like a guy to perform oral sex on you? If not, why not? Do you feel that men don't know how to perform it correctly? What's up?


Are you freaking kidding me? If they don't do it, that is pretty much a deal breaker for me. And the same goes with them not letting me go down on them. Both giving and receiving makes my erotic world go round. 

And I don't think any man automatically knows how to go down "correctly" unless they receive a bit of instruction from the woman. All women are different and have different preferences. It would be silly to say that any guy would know what every woman wants. Whether a guy has done it with other women before me, or whether he has never done it ever, I know he has never done it on _me_. So it's important I help him be an incredible lover to me. 

I find men to be extremely trainable creatures in bed. I'm rarely disappointed. :happy:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Oh yesss... yessss.... aaaahhhhhh......





> John Peters: Ok, and Superman needs to fight a giant spider in the third act.
> Kevin Smith: Why a spider?
> JP: Because they're the fiercest killers in the insect kingdom.
> ...
> ...


That's all paraphrased. I wish I could find the real quote from An Evening with Kevin Smith.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? If they don't do it, that is pretty much a deal breaker for me. And the same goes with them not letting me go down on them. Both giving and receiving makes my erotic world go round.


I take it that you're a 69er.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I've met a lot of girls that have said that they like to give oral sex but not receive it. Do you girls like a guy to perform oral sex on you? If not, why not? Do you feel that men don't know how to perform it correctly? What's up?


Oral sex is an act of dominance.

When someone bends before you to provide you with oral pleasure at their expense they are in essence expressing their submissive role in the relationship.

This may even be unconscious to the girl, it's a part of her submissive role in the relationship.
You can make her even more submissive by making her swallow or shooting in her eye or something.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Oral sex is an act of dominance.
> 
> When someone bends before you to provide you with oral pleasure at their expense they are in essence expressing their submissive role in the relationship.
> 
> ...


So you wouldn't perform oral sex on a woman, then?


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So you wouldn't perform oral sex on a woman, then?


Depends on the woman.
Some women are not in tune with this idea and just want to have fun.
For the most part if you fuck a woman right she won't even want oral.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Depends on the woman.
> Some women are not in tune with this idea and just want to have fun.
> *For the most part if you fuck a woman right she won't even want oral*.


 Hmm. I believe fucking a woman right includes giving her oral. Are you just trolling like your mood suggests? If you are than hahahahaha okay. Funny joke. 

I've learned to just say "no" when it comes to bad or lazy lays.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hmm. I believe fucking a woman right includes giving her oral. Are you just trolling like your mood suggests? If you are than hahahahaha okay. Funny joke.


You just haven't been fucked right.
oral is cool, but you'll find your just settling.
Yes it's true.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You just haven't been fucked right.
> oral is cool, but you'll find your just settling.
> Yes it's true.


Omg. Lol.

$50 down the drain the drain monthly. A beautiful wax job with no one to taste it would seriously frustrate me.

You must think a woman is a bad lay if she enjoys going down on you?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You just haven't been fucked right.
> oral is cool, but you'll find your just settling.
> Yes it's true.


lol, are you serious? Do you know who are talking to? This woman is like the Bruce Lee of sex.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Omg. Lol.
> 
> $50 down the drain the drain monthly. A beautiful wax job with no one to taste it would seriously frustrate me.


I'm not saying you wouldn't still enjoy it, but you'd have your priorities straight.
I do enjoy going down and I'm a nasty man by nature, yes.



> You must think a woman is a bad lay if she enjoys going down on you?


Wrong!
I think that's a good woman, especially If I see her getting there on her own while sucking dick.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And I don't think any man automatically knows how to go down "correctly" unless they receive a bit of instruction from the woman. All women are different and have different preferences. It would be silly to say that any guy would know what every woman wants. Whether a guy has done it with other women before me, or whether he has never done it ever, I know he has never done it on _me_. So it's important I help him be an incredible lover to me.
> 
> I find men to be extremely trainable creatures in bed. I'm rarely disappointed. :happy:


phew I was worried I would have to study beforehand :crazy::tongue:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

...there are women who DON'T like men to go down on them?

what is the world coming to?


----------



## KiloBravo (Aug 2, 2010)

Oral is guuuraaaaate! If a female was only willing to perform oral I would be ok with that......twice on Sundays pls!

As far as giving, no problems with it, umm just go easy on the dairy products and such:laughing: there will be no stopping until the receiver is gripping the bed sheet and howling at the moon :wink:

Walks out the room singing "You can show em your a tiger show em what you can do.........."


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> ...there are women who DON'T like men to go down on them?
> 
> what is the world coming to?


I know... sad, right??

I think they are self conscious about 'down there'. I know a friend who doesn't like it because she's afraid her bf won't like it. And then there are the religious people who say it's juss' plain wrong.

But I don't mind it .


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

My friends think i'm crazy because I've never had a guy down on me
Not that I wouldn't accept it just never
has happened *shrug*


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

Women are conditioned to think they are "dirty" or "ugly" "down-there" 
WOMEN YOUR VAGINA IS BEAUTIFUL!! 
LET SOMEONE LICK IT!


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

daman said:


> Women are conditioned to think they are "dirty" or "ugly" "down-there"
> WOMEN YOUR VAGINA IS BEAUTIFUL!!
> LET SOMEONE LICK IT!


Well maybe not dirty but...


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I think we all know the answer to this question. Personally, I'd be more interested to know who DOESN'T like it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> My friends think i'm crazy because I've never had a guy down on me
> Not that I wouldn't accept it just never
> has happened *shrug*


Hmm I'm worried that you've been with selfish or lazy men. I'm sorry.

Trust me there are plenty wonderfully giving men out there that will think every part of you is beautiful and ravish your taste. I wouldn't waste my time with the lazy exceptions. They're probably lazy and selfish in the relationship too. 

Hmm. Their loss for not enjoying you. Even if you didn't feel like it, they should at least be begging...

It always makes me question a man's true sexual preference if he doesn't like going down on females.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Even if you didn't feel like it, they should at least be begging...


yes ! :blushed:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> yes ! :blushed:


Imi placi :blushed:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Hmm I'm worried that you've been with selfish or lazy men. I'm sorry.
> 
> Trust me there are plenty wonderfully giving men out there that will think every part of you is beautiful and ravish your taste. I wouldn't waste my time with the lazy exceptions. They're probably lazy and selfish in the relationship too.
> 
> ...


That's because you're f**king crazy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Slider said:


> That's because you're f**king nuts.


Of course she is, she's straight.


----------



## sky604 (Jul 17, 2010)

wow... I am having a hard time understanding where the fight is on the topic. I don't understand why anyone, male or female, would not enjoy oral pleasure. Unless there is a religious belief, cleanliness issue or some disfigurement that causes embarasment... I don't see the problem. the only other thing I can think of is contol maybe they do not like to lose control. Because when your the reciepiant you can do and say stuff that would be embarrasing to some. And if the guy/girl is not that experienced then teach them because not everyone likes it done the same way.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> It shows just how pathetically homophobic and patriarchal television is - the lesbians have to sleep with someone whom they aren't attracted to in order to get pregnant when in real life a lesbian couple can go to a sperm bank, although I don't know how easy it is for lesbians to get sperm from such places.


*In the story they found it hard to find someone to give them sperm. So they met this man they found attractive then suddenly they were bisexual and wanted to have sex with him.

He ran away when they told him not to use a condom.

You're right TV has no clue about sexuality and can often seem very homophobic.

But people getting obvious stuff wrong makes me more annoyed more than homophobia. A woman who wants to have sex with a man is not a lesbian.*


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never liked it when any guy did it to me. I didn't like it because the guys were usually jerks, and were into teenage girls. I felt gross and unattractive. When you feel unattractive, you feel like you don't want anyone even touching you. My bf now, I enjoy it because he doesn't just want to do it in order to have sex afterward. Most men only do it to ready the girl for sex, which I think is extremely selfish. Yes, I know it pleases both partners, but it's still selfish if you only do that for sex.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Meak said:


> I've never liked it when any guy did it to me. I didn't like it because the guys were usually jerks, and were into teenage girls. I felt gross and unattractive. When you feel unattractive, you feel like you don't want anyone even touching you. My bf now, I enjoy it because he doesn't just want to do it in order to have sex afterward. Most men only do it to ready the girl for sex, which I think is extremely selfish. Yes, I know it pleases both partners, but it's still selfish if you only do that for sex.


WTF? I've never heard of any other reason to perform oral on a woman than to ready her for sex? They call it *fore*play for reason.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> WTF? I've never heard of any other reason to perform oral on a woman than to ready her for sex? They call it *fore*play for reason.


So what do you get her to perform oral sex on you for, then? To end the sex?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> WTF? I've never heard of any other reason to perform oral on a woman than to ready her for sex? They call it *fore*play for reason.


*LOL

agreed.

Something has to follow up after oral sex unless you don't have much time before you go to work? 

*


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So what do you get her to perform oral sex on you for, then? To end the sex?


I have heard of guys that ask girls just for a blowjob and nothing else, but not the other way around. That's just wierd man.



assbiscuits said:


> *LOL
> 
> agreed.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that someone else is on my page.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Sex does not have to be intercourse.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Meak said:


> Sex does not have to be intercourse.


Yeah, but I've found that most people want the whole deal. Not, just a little bit of lovin.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

meak said:


> sex does not have to be intercourse.


*<3








.*


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, but I've found that most people want the whole deal. Not, just a little bit of lovin.


Well, there are exceptions.  and <3 to you too, AB XD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> WwTF? I've never heard of any other reason to perform oral on a woman than to ready her fwor sex? They call it *fore*play for reason.


Nate, do you know how many times you make me pull my car over and park just so I can respond to your nonsense? You know I wouldn't waste my if I 
didn't love you! But you can try my patience when I see you constantly hang yourself with your own tongue. 

That being said, Mr. O Man who went down until I had 19 *ahem* "rainbows", wanted nothing afterwards. Oral sex wasn't foreplay,it was the main course. He was completed satiated after feasting on my fleshy banquet.

Just remember that, Nate. Some people don't always give just so they can receive.

I'll deal with the rest of this thread after I'm done driving. Lol.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Nate, do you know how many times you make me pull my car over and park just so I can respond to your nonsense? You know I wouldn't waste my if I
> didn't love you! But you can try my patience when I see you constantly hang yourself with your own tongue.
> 
> That being said, Mr. O Man who went down until I had 19 *ahem* "rainbows", wanted nothing afterwards. Oral sex wasn't foreplay,it was the main course. He was completed satiated after feasting on my fleshy banquet.
> ...


Damn you act like you're my sexual mentor and shit? You're quite the interesting person indeed. Hey and you pulled your car over on your own accord, I didn't make you. It is interesting to know that some women just like to get a BJ just like a man does? I've never met a girl like that before.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

> WTF? I've never heard of any other reason to perform oral on a woman than to ready her for sex? They call it foreplay for reason.


Please excuse me for butting in here,but I have to say something,respectfully so.
I know plenty of men who get off on giving just oral sex to women and I know they're honest because that's all they would do to/for me sometimes, of course not always, I wouldn't feel right about that,but that's me. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

joyrjw said:


> Please excuse me for butting in here,but I have to say something,respectfully so.
> I know plenty of men who get off on giving just oral sex to women and I know they're honest because that's all they would do to/for me sometimes, of course not always, I wouldn't feel right about that,but that's me. :happy:


I think I would get off much easier by giving oral than receiving. I suppose I find it more acceptable to perform oral sex than receive it when the person giving it to me isn't getting any or as much pleasure from doing so.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to think that only NF types enjoyed doing it with nothing in return. That's who mainly did that. Always thought NTs wanted something in return, that was the stereotype though. Actually, most STs I've met had the opinion that they have to get something in return, or the woman is being a greedy slut. I wonder what personality types mostly give, and don't expect anything in return. I mean, enfj and perhaps esfj are a given but cloud stated that as well, so I suppose intps mostly will give. I guess it depends on the person as well. Not sure I feel comfortable even going this deep with this whole topic, or if I'm even making sense. >.>


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *....I can't even get two lesbian chicks.*


Here's a bad joke for you, 

Q: What do you get when you mix a Mexican woman with an Italian woman?

A: The worst heart-burn of your life! 

*rim shot*

OK, so sue me! 

NatetheGreat, be careful of what you wish for! (Not trying to sound like I'm bragging, read on--->) I spent 10 days in a hotel with two Lesbian chicks once, I never got played so bad in my entire life. Still can't decide after 15 years if I'm happy or mad about it! :tongue: 

Is it possible to be mad at someone while being being happy at the same time?


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *I bet I'll get two curious straight girls to sleep with me before you get two lesbians to sleep with you.
> 
> I'm not negative, I'm realistic.
> 
> Realistic Rebecca.*


My ex-wife's phone number is area code (941)..... I think she's leaning that way. 

One down, one to go!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

SirDude said:


> Here's a bad joke for you,
> 
> Q: What do you get when you mix a Mexican woman with an Italian woman?
> 
> ...


*They weren't lesbians. Lesbians aren't attracted to men. Not hard to understand.*





.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *They weren't lesbians.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you say that? 

Yes, very much so, they just thought I would go into business with them if they gave me what I was drooling over. Still can't tell if what I lost was worth what I gained. Either way it hurt like hell and still feels good 15 years later. Talk about being confused!


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by joyrjw
> Please excuse me for butting in here,but I have to say something,respectfully so.
> I know plenty of men who get off on giving just oral sex to women and I know they're honest because that's all they would do to/for me sometimes, of course not always, I wouldn't feel right about that,but that's me.
> ...


I believe I understand that type of thinking.
It sounds like you're just being fair.
Besides some people are just givers.

That's just my perspective.:happy:

I just have to say something though, you shouldn't forget your physical pleasure too:wink:


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *They weren't lesbians. Lesbians aren't attracted to men. Not hard to understand.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Let's see if I can make sense of this) Most of the lesbians I am friends with, who don't have a reason to hate guys have said that there is still nothing like a man inside of them. But all of my friends agree it's really not worth the BS that goes with a guy to feel that 3 minutes of pleasure. :wink:


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

SirDude said:


> (Let's see if I can make sense of this) Most of the lesbians I am friends with, who don't have a reason to hate guys have said that there is still nothing like a man inside of them. But all of my friends agree it's really not worth the BS that goes with a guy to feel that 3 minutes of pleasure. :wink:


Err. I thought lesbians were not attracted to men, so therefor they wouldn't like having men inside of them, lulz. You must mean there's nothing like..a uh ____ that is why they have sex toys...


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

Meak said:


> Err. I thought lesbians were not attracted to men, so therefor they wouldn't like having men inside of them, lulz. You must mean there's nothing like..a uh ____ that is why they have sex toys...


The way my friends would talk about it is like a man / it was a sex toy. Being friends with them I could relate, I saw their happiness with each other, but a toy is a toy, and so they would relate that they wouldn't mind if they could have their cake and eat it too, so to speak. 

I state my point in a general way, I know not EVERY lesbian would like that. Since they are my friends, it's hard for me to explain every level of this in a few words. It has been something that has taken a long time to get out of them through a little slip of the tongue (no pun intended) or a small conversation here and there, finally for them to open up about it amongst friends. Like they were in fair of having their VIP status revoked or something for admitting to like a little wood every now and then. They still are who they are, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

SirDude said:


> The way my friends would talk about it is like a man / it was a sex toy. Being friends with them I could relate, I saw their happiness with each other, but a toy is a toy, and so they would relate that they wouldn't mind if they could have their cake and eat it too, so to speak.
> 
> I state my point in a general way, I know not EVERY lesbian would like that. Since they are my friends, it's hard for me to explain every level of this in a few words. It has been something that has taken a long time to get out of them through a little slip of the tongue (no pun intended) or a small conversation here and there, finally for them to open up about it amongst friends. Like they were in fair of having their VIP status revoked or something for admitting to like a little wood every now and then. They still are who they are, it doesn't change anything.


I see. It has to have meaning so the closest they can find is a human, which would more than likely be man. I've just always been taught that that would be bi sexual, and if the person is a lesbian, they would be strictly attracted to a female, unless they're under the influence.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Meak said:


> unless they're under the influence.


And noone who is under the influence should be having sex anyway.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> And noone who is under the influence should be having sex anyway.


It explains many unwanted pregnancies, and other uh, problems. I didn't specify which influence, but I meant alcohol and drugs, or a cyber turkey from the future holding a gun to your head. :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Damn you act like you're my sexual mentor and shit? You're quite the interesting person indeed. Hey and you pulled your car over on your own accord, I didn't make you. It is interesting to know that some women just like to get a BJ just like a man does? I've never met a girl like that before.


:shocked: I don't know why you think women are so different from men.



SirDude said:


> Here's a bad joke for you,
> 
> Q: What do you get when you mix a Mexican woman with an Italian woman?
> 
> ...





SirDude said:


> My ex-wife's phone number is area code (941)..... I think she's leaning that way.
> 
> One down, one to go!



Well Sir, since Mexican women give you heartburn and all, I think you may have just pushed your second straight woman to the other side.

Do you always have this affect on women? :dry:

P.S. Nate- I'll let you know when I start giving lessons. :wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

SirDude said:


> (Let's see if I can make sense of this) Most of the lesbians I am friends with, who don't have a reason to hate guys have said that there is still nothing like a man inside of them. But all of my friends agree it's really not worth the BS that goes with a guy to feel that 3 minutes of pleasure. :wink:


*.....wtf? Your friends aren't fucking lesbians then.*

*Very simple:

LESBIANS AREN'T ATTRACTED TO MEN.

Jesus. 

Read it and weep, there's plenty of straight women so don't even waste your fucking time weeping over it.

I don't have a reason to hate on guys and I don't hate guys. I'm simply just not attracted. I don't even like sex toys. I can live without that kind of sexual stimulation.

Get a fucking clue.*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SirDude said:


> The way my friends would talk about it is like a man / it was a sex toy. Being friends with them I could relate, I saw their happiness with each other, but a toy is a toy, and so they would relate that they wouldn't mind if they could have their cake and eat it too, so to speak.
> 
> I state my point in a general way, I know not EVERY lesbian would like that. Since they are my friends, it's hard for me to explain every level of this in a few words. It has been something that has taken a long time to get out of them through a little slip of the tongue (no pun intended) or a small conversation here and there, finally for them to open up about it amongst friends. Like they were in fair of having their VIP status revoked or something for admitting to like a little wood every now and then. They still are who they are, it doesn't change anything.


I hate sex toys. And after reading your posts about lesbian women really wanting some wood, you're close to making me puke on the human man toy. Thank God, you are not all alike.



SirDude said:


> (Let's see if I can make sense of this) Most of the lesbians I am friends with, who don't have a reason to hate guys have said that there is still nothing like a man inside of them. But all of my friends agree it's really not worth the BS that goes with a guy to feel that 3 minutes of pleasure. :wink:


 I think you hear whatever you *wish* to hear from your lesbian friends in order to further support some ideal in your head.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *.....wtf? Your friends aren't fucking lesbians then.*
> 
> *Very simple:
> 
> ...



I am going to leave this at, I understand what you are saying, and I know what my friends were saying. I know they are not into guys, but what was said was said. No need to have another thing to weep about in this world.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *.....wtf? Your friends aren't fucking lesbians then.*
> 
> *Very simple:
> 
> ...


Not necessarilly true. There are some people who consider themselves homosexuals and have opposite attractions from time to time. And likewise, there are some people who consider themselves straight and have same attractions from time to time. It's more how the person define themselves than by the book definitions. However a majority of homosexuals (I presume) don't have hetero attractions. And likewise, anything going beyondere attraction would fall under the bi zone.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

SirDude said:


> I am going to leave this at, I understand what you are saying, and I know what my friends were saying. I know they are not into guys, but what was said was said. No need to have another thing to weep about in this world.


*Refrain from lying about your little fantasies in future.

When I tell men I'm a lesbian I want them to take it seriously and not think I want their dick. Nothing in the world annoys me more than men's love and obsession with their own penis. 

They care about the size of it, they think everyone wants it, they're in fucking love with it. I love nothing more than to remind these kind of men that there are MANY women who do not want your penis anywhere near them. 

Now go look for a glory hole cock lover.*


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I hate sex toys. And after reading your posts about lesbian women really wanting some wood, you're close to making me puke on the human man toy. Thank God, you are not all alike.
> 
> I think you hear whatever you *wish* to hear from your lesbian friends in order to further support some ideal in your head.


I did not just "hear" what I chose to hear. They feeling spoke their minds, as I pointed out, over time, and that is what they expressed. I would not just come in posting some BS and state it as what I have learned, heard, etc. 

It had no effect on my friendship with them for them to lie to me, so I tend to believe what they said.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *Refrain from lying about your little fantasies in future.
> 
> When I tell men I'm a lesbian I want them to take it seriously and not think I want their dick. Nothing in the world annoys me more than men's love and obsession with their own penis.
> 
> ...


I sense bitterness.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> I sense bitterness.


*My, my. Aren't you the quick one?*


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

*FLAME WAR!!!*


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Well Sir, since Mexican women give you heartburn and all, I think you may have just pushed your second straight woman to the other side.
> 
> Do you always have this affect on women? :dry:


I'll just clarify the reason that was a bad joke was the two that played me, one was a Mexican and the other was an Italian. 

And I ended up with the "heartache" aka "heartburn" as in a pun since it was all tied to the going down on them while on vacation. 

Sorry for leaving a bad taste in your mouth. :frustrating:


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *My, my. Aren't you the quick one?*


Says one whom is so quick to anger. ;p
Now stop messing around. You know you want me.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

All 3 of you cut it out. Right now you're all the cancer that is killing PerC


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Selden said:


> Not necessarilly true. There are some people who consider themselves homosexuals and have opposite attractions from time to time. And likewise, there are some people who consider themselves straight and have same attractions from time to time. It's more how the person define themselves than by the book definitions. However a majority of homosexuals (I presume) don't have hetero attractions. And likewise, anything going beyondere attraction would fall under the bi zone.


*If women like penis and say that they want "wood" they are not lesbians.

He didn't say these women liked "wood" from time to time (I don't think much lesbians are attracted to the male anatomy if they do happen to get attracted to a man). Everyone experiences that at least once in their lives, sexuality is fluid but it can be rigid, too. If were going to talk about definitions then the best definition is the book definition.

You like penis? You're a straight or bi not lesbian. Very, very simple.

People's reactions to my anger on here is always so predictable :/.

*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

So women can taste like what they've been eating or drinking when you perform oral sex on them? Does this work with drinks like Diet coke?


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

snail said:


> Well, the problem with that is that I am not sexually attracted to women, but I am VERY attracted to femininity in men. It might be the number one quality that turns me on. I don't want someone to "resolve" or "kill" me, although passionate love would be pleasant enough.


let me tell you a little secret of mine, but please don't tell anyone ... ok ... here it goes :

_"sometimes....just sometimes, I get into this volatile feminine states which makes my girlfriends rise an eyebrow, I don't let the state to stay for long, don't know, it's kinda of scarry to be that feely and joyful, plus I don't feel they know how to deal with them"_


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, but I've found that most people want the whole deal. Not, just a little bit of lovin.


I disagree, I'm with meak.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So women can taste like what they've been eating or drinking when you perform oral sex on them? Does this work with drinks like Diet coke?



Hi Sky, 

I have heard stuff about this for both men and women, but never tasted a difference on a woman that I could really label why she tasted the way she did. I do know that some of the smokers I have been with I did not care for their taste. Clarify that, didn't care for their taste "as much" as non-smokers. It didn't stop anything from happening. :wink:

As long as they were clean people it was great. A little side note / thought on that, when I say clean, I mean someone who takes care of their body, but I did find that the few women that would actual let me do something after they got done working out / before showering smelled so exciting. All that sweat, etc for me was just one more thing for my senses to take in. Just made me want to stay a little longer, kiss a little longer...Sorry for sounding like a Gum commercial there! 

And I don't have any facts or anything on this, but after I worked out or went swimming, I was always more easily excited, so I have to wonder if that's the same for other's too? 

Here's a link to some other people's advice to a woman asking about foods to make vaginal fluids taste better.

Now as for things a person can put in their mouth before or while performing, I have tried sucking on Ice until my tongue gets very cold. *brain freeze!* I was told the temp difference was a wonderful feeling against her warm skin. Tried keeping the ice in my mouth, but I like to use a lot of tongue action, so that didn't seem to work out too well. 

Sucking on a Hall's cough-drop shortly before starting was kind of the same effect that the new heat KY Gel's have, she said it got her warm and tingly and made my breath tickle her in I guess the same way the air feels going into your mouth while sucking on them. (made sense) But I'm not too into using things like foreign objects or food for the fear of her having some kind of reaction, in the wrong way. :tongue: 

I don't even like the idea of things like KY, etc, people tend to not be able to walk or stand very well after a long night, and I just fear someone getting infection or something that would ruin the experience. :tongue: 

Hope this helps? 

Have a great day! 

SirDude


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh my..............you sound wonderful...I am sure I would have a nice day....... :blushed:


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, but I've found that most people want the whole deal. Not, just a little bit of lovin.


Can you define "a little bit of Lovin" please? 

My experience on this, there was an amount for each time. I've only had one partner that was cool with just getting a little oral to clear her head after a long day, then just letting her go to sleep or read a book, aka "relax". The rest seem to feel they needed to "all or nothing." 

I am more then happy doing this, since I feel she shouldn't have to pass on "anything", just because she was stressed or too tired to "feel sexy" or get into a full "session." 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts Nate. 

SirDude


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

SirDude said:


> Can you define "a little bit of Lovin" please?
> 
> My experience on this, there was an amount for each time. I've only had one partner that was cool with just getting a little oral to clear her head after a long day, then just letting her go to sleep or read a book, aka "relax". The rest seem to feel they needed to "all or nothing."
> 
> ...


Never met a girl like this before. However, I am seeing that it is a reality now that I'm on the forum.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Oh my..............you sound wonderful...I am sure I would have a nice day....... :blushed:



Thank you, just trying to share the love! :happy: Why should be stop at having a "Coke and a Smile" (tm)? :wink:

Wishing you a Pleasurable Day! 

SirDude


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Never met a girl like this before. However, I am seeing that it is a reality now that I'm on the forum.


Thanks for replying. I too was finding it hard to believe, most of the people I know I feel wanted things to be more open, but they felt like it wasn't right to just do it a little or to have a quickie, but in reverse. (female only getting her's) 

I hope as more people read this thread they go and share their "feelings" with their partner.

Have a great day! 

SirDude


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Never met a girl like this before. However, I am seeing that it is a reality now that I'm on the forum.


 Maybe you should have been a bit more aggressive? I mean, you are an ENFP man and all. You were probably trying to get them to cuddle teddy bears and pick out baby names as foreplay. AMIRITE? :tongue:

When serious multiple giver has gone to town on me, even if I motion to take over or beg them for intercourse, they say "oh, no baby. It's all about you." And continue. Yeah, they even bull doze their way through my "post-orgasm I'm too sensitive" phase and continue to bring me to more edges. That really is the only way I've been able to have 11 or 19 O's in once session. Because I'll think I don't have anything left in me after about 5, but then they keep going and prove to me otherwise. And then I get quite amazed at my body's ability to do so. Such fantastic aggressive creatures.

And why are now 3 ENFPs monopolizing this thread? We can just go back to our ENFP Sex Room/thread. Lol. People get less hurt there. :wink:


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> * Yeah, they even bull doze their way through my "post-orgasm I'm too sensitive" phase and continue to bring me to more edges.* That really is the only way I've been able to have 11 or 19 O's in once session. Because I'll think I don't have anything left in me after about 5, but then they keep going and prove to me otherwise. And then I get quite amazed at my body's ability to do so. Such fantastic aggressive creatures.


The way you wrote that just brought me way back to the late 90's when I was talking with this talent agent from LA. Everyone called him "Bam Bam," he was kind of like my "mentor" of sort, and shared a lot about that and how to hold one big O from fading too soon. 

Pointed out a few very good kama sutra books or websites on that too. Thanks for bringing back a memory of a cool person! 

Hope you are having a wonderful day! 

SirDude


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

If people don't mind, I would like to hear some thoughts on "women coming onto their partner to get them to perform oral?" 

I know we ENFP's have a high sex drive, but do most women wait for their partner to start giving them sex or oral before taking the reins so to speak and directing them to go down? Or do you just wait for them to go down?

This has been a "some do, some don't" in the past. I personally like the idea of someone flashing the goods or even better getting really close so there is no doubt or need for words that it is what they would like. In my world, since I am excited 24/7, it helps remove the doubt that they are doing something NOT just for me, when I really am trying to do something for them... 

I hear women say that a guy flashing his stuff or coming up to them with his stuff out is not a turn on, so do women not like to do the same to a guy just out of respect or "The Golden Rule" (Do onto others, as you want done to you, as in general life)

Hope you let me bend the topic a little. 

SirDude


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I don't think personality determines sex drive.*


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *I don't think personality determines sex drive.*


Thanks, and I too didn't think that, but it sure does seem that way on the ENFP high sex drive thread. 

Thanks again for sharing your time, 

SirDude


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

depends who it was


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Boy SirDude you are really into this topic. :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SirDude said:


> If people don't mind, I would like to hear some thoughts on "women coming onto their partner to get them to perform oral?"


Um, when my ISTP wasn't doing it enough, I sent him an email. Problem solved. However, I think the law clearly dictates that sexual requests must be done while still in bed. 



> I know we ENFP's have a high sex drive, but do most women wait for their partner to start giving them sex or oral before taking the reins so to speak and directing them to go down? Or do you just wait for them to go down?


What did you not understand about aggressiveness? *sigh*
.. 


> I hear women say that a guy flashing his stuff or coming up to them with his stuff out is not a turn on....


For some of us it is, very much a turn on. 



> ....so do women not like to do the same to a guy just out of respect or "The Golden Rule" (Do onto others, as you want done to you, as in general life)


 It's best just to be direct, as it is in real life. 

Golden rule is lame. Isn't it rather manipulative? 

I think it's interesting that you'd ask this question. You were just giving advice on oral sex and are on the mature side. 

I never make posts asking what guys like in bed. I ask them while we're in bed.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *I don't think personality determines sex drive.*


Honestly, I don't think so either. I just think some types are prone to being more open about discussing things. And I think every individual has a potential for a high sex drive. Something is responsible for moving the human race forward. 

Whether someone's libido has been dusted off or not, or if they even want it to be, is another question.


God I'm unsubscribing from this thread. Ugh.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *I don't think personality determines sex drive.*





SirDude said:


> Thanks, and I too didn't think that, but it sure does seem that way on the ENFP high sex drive thread.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your time,
> 
> SirDude


I believe there is a thread on the ENFP side where all the ENFP's are talking about how their high sex drives are for them and I know there was one for the INFJ on our side where we talked about all having high sex drives but for us we only share that high drive in a relationship. I believe MBTI does factor into the sex drive.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Well the only guy I know that has managed to match my libido was an ISTP. I know ESTPs are like that as well. Matter of fact, those types are probably doing it right now while we are sitting here talking about how much we like it. 


Dammit, I just can't stay away. :dry:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well the only guy I know that has managed to match my libido was an ISTP. I know ESTPs are like that as well. Matter of fact, those types are probably doing it right now while we are sitting here talking about how much we like it.
> 
> 
> Dammit, I just can't stay away. :dry:


I have to take pills to get me out of a manic state because otherwise my sex drive is higher than Jenna Jameson's. It really is so out of control that it disrupts my natural order of life.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> I believe there is a thread on the ENFP side where all the ENFP's are talking about how their high sex drives are for them and I know there was one for the INFJ on our side where we talked about all having high sex drives but for us we only share that high drive in a relationship. I believe MBTI does factor into the sex drive.


It absolutely does libidinal energy or life force as it were belongs to the living not the walking dead.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> It absolutely does libidinal energy or life force as it were belongs to the living not the walking dead.


I am pretty sure the dead can't walk unless were are talking about Jesus, who did die but was risen on the 3rd day but I don't think He ever had sex........ :wink:


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> I am pretty sure the dead can't walk


You'd be shocked.


> unless were are talking about Jesus, who did die but was risen on the 3rd day but I don't think He ever had sex........ :wink:


Says you, I think he was giving it to Mary Magdalene.

I think she was saying "oh god, oh god" and he was saying "yes my child, I know"


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Boy SirDude you are really into this topic. :wink:



Well thank you for noticing.:happy: Yes, I do not think there is anything else that I enjoy more then doing this. I don't ask for a whole lot from this world, I don't care to be rich, etc, but to know that my partner is floating on air is like heaven on earth to me! 

Thank you again for noticing! 

SirDude


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You'd be shocked.
> 
> 
> Says you, I think he was giving it to Mary Magdalene.


lol, I knew someone would post the Jesus counter-theory


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You'd be shocked.


Oh nothing shocks me. 



ENTrePenuer said:


> Says you, I think he was giving it to Mary Magdalene.
> 
> I think she was saying "oh god, oh god" and he was saying "yes my child, I know"


Spoken like an ex-catholic who's read too much Tom Brown, I smell troll! EVERYONE THERE IS A TROLL! LOL
:crazy:


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

SirDude said:


> Well thank you for noticing.:happy: Yes, I do not think there is anything else that I enjoy more then doing this. I don't ask for a whole lot from this world, I don't care to be rich, etc, but to know that my partner is floating on air is like heaven on earth to me!
> 
> Thank you again for noticing!
> 
> SirDude


Noticed, I'm surprised you haven't post a pictures along with your tutorial on oral sex and a photo of your own penis. Such an LA actor. Photo's of an actor penis it's the new HEAD SHOT! LOL :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You'd be shocked.
> 
> 
> Says you, I think he was giving it to Mary Magdalene.
> ...


lol. That partially one of my jokes about how I find god.

Anyway, I once played the character Mary Magdelene. My co-star Jesus and I knew each other in the "biblical sense". :wink:



INFJGirlie said:


> Such an LA actor.


Sir Dude is an actor now?? Haha. You never told me....:tongue:


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Um, when my ISTP wasn't doing it enough, I sent him an email. Problem solved. However, I think the law clearly dictates that sexual requests must be done while still in bed.
> 
> What did you not understand about aggressiveness?
> 
> For some of us it is, very much a turn on.


Who said anything about being "aggressiveness"? I was just asking if people can/like/are being "direct" with their partners? 



> It's best just to be direct, as it is in real life.





> Golden rule is lame. Isn't it rather manipulative?


How is treating someone the same way you would like to be treated "manipulative"? I didn't say the Golden Rule that I live by states to treat others the way they MUST treat you or that you demand of them? Striped down to the bare bones, not talking Religion here, talking about treating another person the same way I / you / any of us want to be treated. 

It's also not some kind of rule that says a person must preform this exact task right after it is preformed on you. 

You like to be "thanked" for writing to someone's post, you made that clear to me early on, and you feel it is right to thank other's in the future. So how is any of that Manipulative? 



> I think it's interesting that you'd ask this question. You were just giving advice on oral sex and are on the mature side.
> 
> I never make posts asking what guys like in bed. I ask them while we're in bed.


I feel I am mature enough to be open and honest with myself to know that I do not know everything. There will always be someone bigger and better then me / any of us. All I can do is to try to learn as much about the things that I think may bring happiness into someone's life, so when the right moment presents it's self I know how to handle it in the right manner. 

Many of us on this forum give advice, but we still ask for or get advice that helps us. I hope that doesn't make any of us less mature for trying to better ourselves, or the lives of the people around us????

Hope your day is filled with the most happiest of moments! 

SirDude


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sir Dude is an actor now?? Haha. You never told me....:tongue:


Nope, I never was, (been in print before, but that has nothing to do with this) Bam Bam was just this talent agent from LA, not that it was all that important to share what he did for a living, but I think his career helped him understand people very well. Not sure if someone else's image of an agent helps or hurts my point, but to me, he was a good guy, someone who helped me be a better person and to try to do my best to bring a little more happiness into the lives of people I care about. 

He tells me I will in turn find happiness myself. Not feeling a lot of love lately. Maybe it's getting sent to my old address? :wink:

Have a wonderful day! 

SirDude


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

SirDude said:


> He tells me I will in turn find happiness myself. Not feeling a lot of love lately. Maybe it's getting sent to my old address? :wink:
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> SirDude



*hugs* Feel the love of an INFJ! :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SirDude said:


> You like to be "thanked" for writing to someone's post, you made that clear to me early on, and you feel it is right to thank other's in the future. So how is any of that Manipulative?


Omg. I can't believe you took that seriously. I can't believe you of all people didn't get my jokes. No excuses. You've even had the privilege of hearing my tone. That's it. I'm revoking your ENFP badge. :tongue:



> I feel I am mature enough to be open and honest with myself to know that I do not know everything.


Your honesty is noble, Mr. Actor. :laughing:



> Many of us on this forum give advice, but we still ask for or get advice that helps us. I hope that doesn't make any of us less mature for trying to better ourselves, or the lives of the people around us????


Nice cover. :wink:

Oy. ENFPs 

This thread is so derailed I hope someone posts quick-like about how they either like or don't like it if a man goes downtown.

Just for the sake of it, I'll bring it back home by saying "I like it". Two thumbs up :laughing:


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Noticed, I'm surprised you haven't post a pictures along with your tutorial on oral sex and a photo of your own penis. Such an LA actor. Photo's of an actor penis it's the new HEAD SHOT! LOL :tongue:


If I thought I wouldn't get banned from the forum I would be willing to co-produce a video or photos! :tongue:

I better go work out, 1:tongue: and 2:tongue: and 3 :tongue:....

As for the actor, not me, I think there was some mis-understanding of my reference to my comment about Bam Bam, my friend/oral mentor/ who was an agent. 

And as for publicly sharing penis photos. I share a lot of "things", but publicly sharing my penis is not in my value system! But I think someone might have a photo of me chewing on some wood from this past weekend! :blushed: I hope it doesn't surface, I don't want everyone to know I "spit" vs. "swallowing" :blushed:

Have a wonderful evening!

SirDude


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Just for the sake of it, I'll bring it back home by saying "I like it". Two thumbs up :laughing:


Me two! I mean, I like it, that you like it! :tongue: 

Yes, I hope more people do share! *drool*


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

SirDude said:


> If I thought I wouldn't get banned from the forum I would be willing to co-produce a video or photos! :tongue:
> 
> I better go work out, 1:tongue: and 2:tongue: and 3 :tongue:....
> 
> ...



Co-produce a video I think another ENFP would be much better for that Job. :laughing:

Value system, I understand that. I really I don't want to see a picture it. LOL :tongue: I am more of an up close and personal kind of girl if I was going to see it. 

Chewing on wood? I am not sure what that means. Hmmm unless you're a switch hitter, which is very common a lot guys in LA are Bi, are you? What do you do then that puts you in the path of a talent agent? 

You have the most orgasmic night possible. (Hopefully no Viagra will be required) :tongue:
INFJGIRLIE


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Chewing on wood? I am not sure what that means. Hmmm unless you're a switch hitter, which is very common a lot guys in LA are Bi, are you? What do you do then that puts you in the path of a talent agent?


No, I'm not Bi, nothing wrong with it, i just like the kitty too much to think about anything else. :sad: 

Never been to L.A. or even Cali. for that fact, Bam Bam and my paths crossed back in the late 90's while I was heading to Scottsdale, AZ, and he had a weekend house out there to party. Way out classed (out drugged, out ego'ed, out....) with his friends, but he had the biggest heart for just about everyone. He set me straight on a lot of things. 

Most on this forum would have liked to have him here, even more without his clothes on. :sad: 



> You have the most orgasmic night possible.


That I try to achieve on most nights! :crazy:

You enjoy your night too! 

SirDude

Sorry for detailing the thread some more. Let the kitty licking resume! :tongue:


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

congradualtions everyone for being so fucking stupid . number one personality has nothing to do with sex drive, come on guys, get real. sex drive comes from your hormones dumbs dumbs. personality is in your brain :dry:.
i know i'm a bit late to this but also, *lesbians don't want penis*. yes. *i agree*. because i'm bisexual and i think they're odd looking disgusting warty vainy sticks with fungus mushrooms on top. penises are icky. now cop on and get over your penis. LOTS of women, even straight ones, think penises are ugly. just like straight men think a vagina looks like an axe slit.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> congradualtions everyone for being so fucking stupid . number one personality has nothing to do with sex drive, come on guys, get real. sex drive comes from your hormones dumbs dumbs. personality is in your brain :dry:.
> i know i'm a bit late to this but also, *lesbians don't want penis*. yes. *i agree*. because i'm bisexual and i think they're odd looking disgusting warty vainy sticks with fungus mushrooms on top. penises are icky. now cop on and get over your penis. LOTS of women, even straight ones, think penises are ugly. just like straight men think a vagina looks like an axe slit.


*Axe wounds are sexy though.

<3 axe slits.*


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *Axe wounds are sexy though.
> 
> <3 axe slits.*


you don't heart any axe slits in particular? 

hoe


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *Axe wounds are sexy though.
> 
> <3 axe slits.*



More like axe wound _scars_, which are supposed to be very sexy.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> you don't heart any axe slits in particular?
> 
> hoe


*I bet angelina jolie's is awesome. I haven't seen it yet though.*


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *I bet angelina jolie's is awesome. I haven't seen it yet though.*


yet? dream on missus.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> yet? dream on missus.


*No problem to me. My dreams come true. I got you didn't I? :blushed:

And if I can get you, I can get Angelina Jolie *


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *No problem to me. My dreams come true. I got you didn't I? :blushed:
> 
> And if I can get you, I can get Angelina Jolie *


would you like some cheese with those shitty biscuits? 

and slider, axe wounds are sexier, you can't put your peenee into a scar :O


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*You know, that was probably the nicest thing I ever said to anyone in my life.*


:crying:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> would you like some cheese with those shitty biscuits?
> 
> and slider, axe wounds are sexier, you can't put your peenee into a scar :O


Good point.

Now what about bullet wounds?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> congradualtions everyone for being so fucking stupid . number one personality has nothing to do with sex drive, come on guys, get real. sex drive comes from your hormones dumbs dumbs. personality is in your brain :dry:.
> i know i'm a bit late to this but also, *lesbians don't want penis*. yes. *i agree*. because i'm bisexual and i think they're odd looking disgusting warty vainy sticks with fungus mushrooms on top. penises are icky. now cop on and get over your penis. LOTS of women, even straight ones, think penises are ugly. just like straight men think a vagina looks like an axe slit.


It all depends on the cut and shape. Just like a vagina can look like a ripe peach or a slab of roast beef. And can we all stop making blatant generalizations for either gender people:bored:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

^That is so true. I once went past a mailbox and thought nothing of it. But later i realised it was actually a vagina.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Selden said:


> It all depends on the cut and shape. Just like a vagina can look like a ripe peach or a slab of roast beef. And can we all stop making blatant generalizations for either gender people:bored:


English isn't her first language.

When she was talking about straight men not liking vaginas, she didn't mean them all.

I have to agree though with her agreeing with me.

Not all women like penises just like not all men like vaginas. That's all her point was. She wasn't making any generalisations. Just trying to shut men who were praising their dicks up.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I think when I'm turned on I wouldn't actually care about feeling uncomfortable because I tend to lose all my shyness when I'm turned on, haha.
But now, when I'm "sober" without the bliss of love, I feel little uncomfortable thinking about that. But as I said... I tend to be a furious & fearless beast when I'm turned on :laughing:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

*YES*








10char


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> And why are now 3 ENFPs monopolizing this thread? We can just go back to our ENFP Sex Room/thread. Lol. People get less hurt there. :wink:


cuz I had a few crazy days at work! :tongue:

I LOVE it !!! roud:
and Pink I just love you! You say things that are just right in my opinion! :happy:

I need to post these... if you don't like it just don't look at it... :wink:

for the guys that don't understand how a women thinks.... 
YouTube - carlincherrybomb's Channel

for the women that never had an orgasm...
YouTube - carlincherrybomb's Channel

for some women that want to know how to have a multiple orgasm
YouTube - carlincherrybomb's Channel

have fun! :wink:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Meh. Too much work, im going to bed.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I deliver too!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Meh. Too much work, im going to bed.


Is this in response to going down on a woman?


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Personally going down on a woman is one of Many things top reasons
1. I owe you one 
2. I'm bored let's try something new
3. You just figured out how to 69
4. You want to see how a vahjayjay taste
5. You want to see there facial and body reactions

I hope I kept that PG rated


----------

